# MC clain Aluminum trl for 24 ft boat 2650.00



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Good FW trailer dose have SS kit 6k lb carry 24 ft boat. 2650.00 plus TTL 281 802 9151


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Sold


----------

